

June 6 is World Ipv6 Launch Day - yogrish
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/05/ipv6_launch_day/

======
yogrish
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Uwjt32NvVA&feature=g-all...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Uwjt32NvVA&feature=g-all-u)

